# dye sublimination



## kk3 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has experience with dye sublimination printing. The models i'm looking at in particular (due to them being affordable) are the Olympus P 400 Printer and Kodak 1400 Professional Printer.  I'm just curios about your experience using dye sublimination (whether it's one of the aforementioned printers or not) as far as consistency, colors, and details. By details I wonder how well they can micro print.  Any information will be very helpful!


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi KK..............I use 2 Hi-Touch printers for my 4x6,5x7,6x8 prints for my customers.

http://www.hitouchimaging.com/

They have been excellent performers for the last 4 years.  I've run literally thousnads of prints through them.  An occasional mis-feed, but NO technical problems.

Dye-sublimation is a very different form of printing. It is a continous tone, thermal (heat) transfer process. Final pass applies a clear, water resistant finish to the surface.  Longevity is reported much better the common ink jet.

The main convenience is that you use a new ribbon with each package of papers.  No more clogged ink heads or changing expensive ink cartridges.

PM me for details.


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 1, 2007)

My wife has a Okidata CX5200 that she uses for dye-sub on coffee mugs, other ceramic items and experiments with a few novelties. Works well with good color. I have printed proofs on Kodak ultra-brite copy paper with very good results. Don't know your application, but it might be worth a look. It's a good quality, relatively fast and inexpensive printer.


----------



## joycezhou (Dec 15, 2014)

Dye sublimation is the simplest process of printing which includes cyan, magenta, yellow and
overprint  colour ink into this type of printing  instead of using cyan, magenta, yellow and black. In
dye sublimation printing process a special kind  of paper  has  been  used which  is known  as dye
sublimation transfer paper


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2014)

Plagiarize.

Dye sublimation is the simplest process of printing which includes cyan, magenta, yellow and overprint colour ink into this type of printing instead of using cyan, magenta, yellow and black. In dye sublimation printing process a special kind of paper has been used which is known as dye sublimation transfer paper - Google Search


----------

